# Happy New Year 2012



## alie (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year 2012 everyone, Thanks for your great 2011 contributions and helps to the FreeBSD community!


----------



## fonz (Dec 31, 2011)

alie said:
			
		

> Happy New Year 2012 everyone, Thanks for your great 2011 contributions and helps to the FreeBSD community!


+1

Although I must ask: are you in New Zealand or Fiji or something? It's only just past noon where I live :e

Fonz (and most Americans are probably still in bed  )


----------



## Martillo1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Here in Spain we have to wait eleven hours and ten minutes to say that, hehe.

Anyway Happy New Year 2012!!!!

:beer


----------



## Crivens (Dec 31, 2011)

Martillo1 said:
			
		

> Here in Spain we have to wait eleven hours and ten minutes to say that, hehe.:beer



You can say that any time, only you will be looking like you were seriously disconnected from reality.


----------



## vermaden (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New York mates 

http://freshbsd.org/commit/freebsd/r229067


----------



## vand777 (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year! 

Hope you have a happy, healthy and prosperous 2012! :beer


----------



## Nukama (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year 2012. 
Still enough time to donate money for FreeBSD Foundation 2011 fundraising.


----------



## alie (Dec 31, 2011)

fonz said:
			
		

> +1
> 
> Although I must ask: are you in New Zealand or Fiji or something? It's only just past noon where I live :e
> 
> Fonz (and most Americans are probably still in bed  )



I am staying in Singapore and wanna say Happy new year in advance to everyone coz i wont have internet connection later lol. Anyone wants to share your new year celebration photos ? I will share mine soon once i reached home!


----------



## anomie (Dec 31, 2011)

fonz said:
			
		

> Fonz (and most Americans are probably still in bed ]
> 
> Yes, just woke up not long ago. (It's now 13:22 CST. )
> 
> I wish everyone a productive, prosperous 2012, characterized by more good will and cooperation than head-butting.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 31, 2011)

One more hour for Happy new year here in Greece


----------



## vertexSymphony (Dec 31, 2011)

Here we have to wait 5:32 to actually say that ... but anyways, indeed, thanks to everyone in the FreeBSD community !!! You guys just rock every damn year !!

â™¥


----------



## fonz (Dec 31, 2011)

At the moment I'm writing this, here in Holland we're half an hour away from what already happened 13 hours earlier somewhere in the Pacific. A happy new year everybody!

Fonz


----------



## hitest (Jan 1, 2012)

On the west coast of BC, Canada we are a little under 7 hours away to 2012.  Happy New Year!


----------



## asapilu (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy 2012 everyone


----------



## redw0lfx (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year everyone.  2011 has left the station, 2012 is boarding, and 2013 is just around the corner.  How times fly.  Hope everyone has a great 2012.


----------



## Crivens (Jan 1, 2012)

A happy and good 2012 to everyone. 

May it be better than 2011 and 2010.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year folks.


----------



## swa (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year all, and the very best wishes for 2012!



			
				alie said:
			
		

> I am staying in Singapore and wanna say Happy new year in advance to everyone coz i wont have internet connection later lol. Anyone wants to share your new year celebration photos ? I will share mine soon once i reached home!



Sure, here a few pictures and video I made on the Erasmus bridge in Rotterdam, Netherlands


----------



## tingo (Jan 3, 2012)

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------

